# Crab Meat and Mashed Potato Enchiladas in Sweet Red Pepper Sauce ~ Serves 6



## Rafiki

Crab Meat and Mashed Potato Enchiladas in Sweet Red Pepper Sauce ~ Serves 6
Ready in 30-60 minutes

A unique combination of crab meat, roasted red peppers, potatoes, peas, and blue cheese.

Ingredients
5 large red bell peppers
1 red onion, minced
3 cloves garlic, peeled and finely chopped
olive oil
3/4 pound Idaho potatoes, peeled and cut into pieces
salt
3/4 cup crème fraiche or crema Mexicana (Mexican-style sour cream)
1 pound fresh crab meat
4 green onions, trimmed and finely chopped
1/2 lemon, juiced
1 cup heavy whipping cream
freshly ground black pepper
spicy Spanish or Hungarian paprika
12 (8 to 10 inch) flour tortillas
1 pound fresh green peas, shelled, OR 1 cup frozen peas
3 ounces firm young blue cheese such as Cabrales, Danish Blue or Maytag Blue

Directions
Char peppers on gas grill, over gas flame on range or in broiler, turning occasionally, until black on all sides. Allow to cool slightly, then core and halve peppers, remove ribs and remaining seeds and scrape off skin. Set aside.
Sauté onion and garlic in 1 tablespoon olive oil until onion is very tender, then drain.
Meanwhile, place potatoes in saucepan with cold salted water to cover. Bring to boil over high heat and continue boiling until potatoes are done, about 20 minutes. Drain, allow to cool slightly and mash well in large bowl. Add crème fraiche and mix well. Then fold in crab meat, green onions and lemon juice. Bring cream to simmer in saucepan.
Meanwhile, puree roasted peppers with sautéed onion and garlic in blender or food processor. Stir puree into hot cream and return to simmer. Remove from heat and season to taste with salt, pepper and paprika.
Pour olive oil to 1/4-inch depth in medium skillet and heat over high heat. Using tongs, dip tortillas 1 by 1 in oil and fry briefly on each side to soften. Drain tortillas and stack between paper towels to keep warm for ease in rolling. Add more oil to skillet and reduce heat as necessary.
Brush both sides of each tortilla with red pepper sauce and spread about 1/4 cup crab mixture in line in center of each. Roll up tortillas and place seam-side down in lightly oiled llx9-inch baking dish. Spoon remaining red pepper sauce over tortillas, cover loosely with foil and bake at 350 degrees F about 25 minutes, or until hot.
Meanwhile, cook peas in boiling salted water until al dente. Drain and set aside.
Remove foil from enchiladas, crumble blue cheese on top and continue baking, uncovered, until cheese is just melted. Serve enchiladas on individual plates scattered with peas.


----------



## bundyanne07

Oh yum - that reads like a 'keeper recipe' only I think I will change it a little and maybe have it for dinner tonight as I have almost all the ingredients.


----------

